# Ravenna Arsenal deer



## Greydog (Mar 24, 2007)

Driving along SR 5 between Ravenna and Warren between 4:30 and 5:00 this afternoon counted 14 deer in several groups inside the arsenal fence. There had to be alot more because I was trying to keep an eye on the road. The several bucks I saw had great antlers- long tines and nice spread. Was kind of surprised to see that many deer after reading on these forums how many deer came out of there this fall.


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Well that place is huge, about 23,000 acres I believe. And I think it only gets hunted 3 days a year.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Does anyone know the total amount of deer taken during the controlled hunts?


----------



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

i got to hunt there this year and took a small doe. There was one HUGE buck taken that i saw. At least a 14 plus pointer.


----------



## gainer888 (Sep 27, 2007)

I talked to someone who went to Plumbrook on Saturday...the last day of hunting up there. He said through the first 3 hunts there were only 133 taken. He said this past Saturday seemed kind of slow and that they were hoping to harvest 500+ throught he 4 hunts but were no where near that #.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

gainer888 said:


> I talked to someone who went to Plumbrook on Saturday...the last day of hunting up there. He said through the first 3 hunts there were only 133 taken. He said this past Saturday seemed kind of slow and that they were hoping to harvest 500+ throught he 4 hunts but were no where near that #.



I hunted Plumbrook Sat. And I shot a nice adult doe and seen around 15-20 deer that day. We hunted area 53. I wasn't all that crazy about that area. We signed out at 5:30 and I was the 67th person to tag in a deer that day and there was only on more guy in line to get a tag.


----------

